# Lakeshore Reserve - Best Units?



## Robert D (Aug 26, 2014)

We'll be at Lakeshore Reserve in mid-September on an Interval Getaway week and have a 2BR/2Bath that will sleep 8 (I think it is a lockoff).  This will be our first stay at LR and not sure which building(s) these units are in but wanted to see if anyone can recommend which units we should request.  I'm inclined to ask for an upper floor room overlooking the pool but don't know if this is the best or if there's a big difference between locations.  The resort looks very nice and we're really looking forward to our stay.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 27, 2014)

Robert D said:


> We'll be at Lakeshore Reserve in mid-September on an Interval Getaway week and have a 2BR/2Bath that will sleep 8 (I think it is a lockoff).  This will be our first stay at LR and not sure which building(s) these units are in but wanted to see if anyone can recommend which units we should request.  I'm inclined to ask for an upper floor room overlooking the pool but don't know if this is the best or if there's a big difference between locations.  The resort looks very nice and we're really looking forward to our stay.



Lakeshore is fairly small and there are so many unit types that each type is very limited on location selection. There are *five* different types of 2BR units and I think they all sleep 8. Two of the five can lock-off into smaller units. Look at your II history to find your unit code. This will identify which of the 5 you have which will narrow down your possible options.

TOVI - 2BR Dedicated
THVM - 2BR portion of 3BR unit.
TBOF - 2BR Townhome
ZZAB - 2BR Deluxe Lock-off (Double Master suites)
ZZAA - 2BR Lock-off

I personally prefer the ground floor if the unit is in the main buildings. It is very convenient to access since the patios are open. Stepping out the back door right in the grill area is very nice. Accessing the pools and keeping inflatables is also worlds easier with a ground floor unit.


----------



## Robert D (Aug 27, 2014)

I just called the resort and they said it's a 2BR lockoff that is 1,313 sq. ft.  They said it will be in the Messina or Palermo building.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 27, 2014)

That "sounds" like a double master 2BR Deluxe. Marriott.com lists the standard 2BR lock-off as 1,185 sq ft and the 2BR Deluxe lock-off as 1,375 sq ft. To know for certain they would have to specify or you could look at your II history. You can also look at your reservation on marriott.com and look at the room details. The 2BR Deluxe has 4 TVs instead of 3.

If you have a 2BR Deluxe then your only choices are the ends of each building facing the parking lot. There are 2 units per floor on floors 1-5 in Messina and 2 units per floor on floor 2-4 in Palermo. I prefer ground floor Messina for easy access. If you want pool views then higher floors Messina pool side are the best. The least preferred is probably the far side of Palermo which faces the wall and zip line.

Here is the floor plan for the 2BR Deluxe Lock-off. As you can see it is two completely separate 1BR units with 2 livings rooms, 2 kitchens, and 2 balconies but it is connected with a foyer and a lock-off door.

https://www.marriott.com/hotelwebsites/us/m/mcolr/mcolr_pdf/LR%20FP%202brC.pdf


----------



## Robert D (Aug 27, 2014)

They said one side is a one bedroom and the lockoff side is a studio so I think there are just 3 TV's.  Here is what my history shows:

Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve • MGK
Unit: HZZAA (2 bedrooms)

Here's the sleeping accommodations:

Living Area
Bedroom 1
Bedroom 2
1 Pull Out Sofa(s)(Queen)
1 King Size Bed
1 King Size Bed
1 Pull Out Sofa(s)(Queen)


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 27, 2014)

Robert D said:


> They said one side is a one bedroom and the lockoff side is a studio so I think there are just 3 TV's.  Here is what my history shows:
> 
> Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve • MGK
> Unit: HZZAA (2 bedrooms)
> ...



Yes, that's the standard 2BR lockoff. I know marriott.com is inaccurate on sq ft. I think the standard lock-offs are in the middle of the two buildings and are not end units. My personal choice is still the ground floor for easier access to pool and grills but others may prefer a higher balcony.


----------



## K2Quick (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't think Lakeshore takes requests like most Marriott resorts (or if they do, they don't send out the e-mail soliciting your requests).  That said, I'd gladly take any unit they assigned me there.  We'll be there in October and my confirmation says TBOF which looks to be a townhome unit.  I'll be happy if that materializes.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 27, 2014)

K2Quick said:


> I don't think Lakeshore takes requests like most Marriott resorts (or if they do, they don't send out the e-mail soliciting your requests).  That said, I'd gladly take any unit they assigned me there.  We'll be there in October and my confirmation says TBOF which looks to be a townhome unit.  I'll be happy if that materializes.



Lakeshore does take requests. You have to call the front desk and they will put it in the notes. They just don't send out request emails to exchangers, but there are other Marriott's that do the same thing. Ocean Pointe does not send them out to exchangers either, but can always phone it in.

Lakeshore does not move unit types around so you will be in a 2BR townhome. It's a great unit.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a THVM (which according to Saintsfanfl's post #2 above is a 2BR portion of 3BR unit) reserved for early March.  Any guidance as to which buildings and areas thereof those happen to fall in?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 27, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> I have a THVM (which according to Saintsfanfl's post #2 above is a 2BR portion of 3BR unit) reserved for early March.  Any guidance as to which buildings and areas thereof those happen to fall in?



I believe there are only 8 units, but not certain. There are likely 5 in Messina and 3 in Palermo. The units face in towards the main area, so pool side Messina and courtyard Palermo. They are not end units since I believe those are only 2BR dedicated lakeside and 2BR Deluxe parking lot side.


----------



## IuLiKa (Aug 28, 2014)

Can i ask how long ago did u purchase the getaway and how much was for two bedrooms. Sounds like a great place! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly4me (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so darned excited.  I deposited the studio side of our Marriott Manor Club, got an AC; and then picked up a three bedroom townhouse unit (HTBBV) at Lakeshore Reserve for the first week of November with the AC.  

Are the three bedroom townhouse units in all of the buildings?  We own there (recent resale), but have never actually been there since all I've been able to pull in the past was a studio as a trade.  We always opted for a 2 bedroom Marriott elsewhere in Orlando in the past.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 28, 2014)

kelly4me said:


> I am so darned excited.  I deposited the studio side of our Marriott Manor Club, got an AC; and then picked up a three bedroom townhouse unit (HTBBV) at Lakeshore Reserve for the first week of November with the AC.
> 
> Are the three bedroom townhouse units in all of the buildings?  We own there (recent resale), but have never actually been there since all I've been able to pull in the past was a studio as a trade.  We always opted for a 2 bedroom Marriott elsewhere in Orlando in the past.



There are only four "building" sections. 

Messina and Palermo house the 3BR Lock-off, 2BR dedicated, 2BR lock-off, and 2BR Deluxe lock-off. 

Capo d' Orlando and Rosarno are the townhome sections. These are all 2 story with ground access and patios. Of the two sections I prefer Capo d' Orlando. It has much easier pool and facilities access and is also closer to the JW. *Lakeshore Reserve Property Map*


----------



## kelly4me (Aug 28, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> There are only four "building" sections.
> 
> Messina and Palermo house the 3BR Lock-off, 2BR dedicated, 2BR lock-off, and 2BR Deluxe lock-off.
> 
> Capo d' Orlando and Rosarno are the townhome sections. These are all 2 story with ground access and patios. Of the two sections I prefer Capo d' Orlando. It has much easier pool and facilities access and is also closer to the JW. *Lakeshore Reserve Property Map*




Thanks so much.  This is a huge help.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are plans for the continued build out of Lakeshore and when? They built the parking lots and the walk way for plenty more buildings before the crash but I wasn't sure when they would continue the build.

Rosarno is only half completed because it has one set of townhomes while Capo has two. The rest of the build space looks designed only for townhomes based on the parking lot design. If a second pool is not planned there is enough space for 5 more townhome sets which would be the other half of Rosarno and two more "building" sections, each having two sets.

Oops I didn't go far enough. I thought there was more space than that. At the point of the old sales building the parking lot is designed for another pool and rec area and two more main timeshare buildings and one or two townhome areas.


----------



## melroseman (Aug 28, 2014)

*Lakeshore build-outs*

At the owner's meeting this spring the GM said there is no timetable for any additional construction, even though the plans have been ready for years...

Sounds like it will be a while if ever.


----------



## macster43 (Aug 29, 2014)

Robert D said:


> We'll be at Lakeshore Reserve in mid-September on an Interval Getaway week and have a 2BR/2Bath that will sleep 8 (I think it is a lockoff).  This will be our first stay at LR and not sure which building(s) these units are in but wanted to see if anyone can recommend which units we should request.  I'm inclined to ask for an upper floor room overlooking the pool but don't know if this is the best or if there's a big difference between locations.  The resort looks very nice and we're really looking forward to our stay.



I would try and get the 2nd floor facing the lake. The issue with some of the 1st floor units is the path is so close to your porch folks walking are literally 5 feet or so from you. Great resort, quiet, lazy river pool, good staff.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 29, 2014)

macster43 said:


> I would try and get the 2nd floor facing the lake. The issue with some of the 1st floor units is the path is so close to your porch folks walking are literally 5 feet or so from you. Great resort, quiet, lazy river pool, good staff.



Oh but so easy to jump on the path and take a walk. Or access the the grills.

The units facing the lake are 2BR dedicated though so that is not an option for the 2BR lock-off.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 29, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 31, 2014)

I didn't realize that none of the first floor in Palermo is being used as guest rooms. I thought some of the units on the lake side were used but it's all employee access only.


----------



## mj2vacation (Aug 31, 2014)

We have stayed at Lakeshore numerous times and wound up buying a 2 br resale to get day use since we are in Florida regularly.  

There is no bad spot.   There are only 4 main buildings plus the check in.  

They have plans to develop more, but no timeframe at this point.  

The staff are great, the rooms top notch.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 31, 2014)

There are four named areas but technically there are nine building structures with rooms. There are two main buildings and seven structures with town home units.

I did not notice it before but on the property map next to Rosarno is the edge of a 3rd main building. There is also what looks like a pool but it is quite small. 

The grill situation has gotten ridiculous. One of the grills next to Palermo is not working and I am told by a long time owner that one next to Messina which I knew wasn't working hasn't worked in two years.


----------



## icydog (Sep 3, 2014)

*Lakeshore---my favorite MVCI resort*

I got a getaway there for October. The last time I exchanged in they put me in the two master suite lockoff because that's what I own.  I absolutely love it there!  We never go into Walt Disney World we spend our days at the Resort or Sea World. We even love the poolside restaurant. 

Plus, there's always the Ritz and the JW to explore and use!


----------



## hajjah (Nov 8, 2014)

We have a 2BR Deluxe Lock-off (Double Master suites) beginning on Thanksgiving Day.  It will be our first stay at this Marriott.  
I just received an email from Lakeshore Reserve asking for my requests.  I read earlier that the resort did not take requests.  I am planning to request a high floor facing the pool or lake.  Is this a good choice?  Someone posted that these units are only in the Messina and Palermo buildings.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 8, 2014)

hajjah said:


> We have a 2BR Deluxe Lock-off (Double Master suites) beginning on Thanksgiving Day.  It will be our first stay at this Marriott.
> I just received an email from Lakeshore Reserve asking for my requests.  I read earlier that the resort did not take requests.  I am planning to request a high floor facing the pool or lake.  Is this a good choice?  Someone posted that these units are only in the Messina and Palermo buildings.



You can't request lake view, because none of the 2BR deluxe face the lake. Only Messina has pool views, so if you want that, request it. They offer pool view or courtyard view which faces the town homes. Palermo will face either the townhouses or bamboo. Though both Palermo and Messina will give you great views of the parking lot. Some people have also reported road noise in these units.


----------



## hajjah (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for your help.  I am going with the mindset that we will be grateful just to be at this resort.  It is a very difficult exchange to get via II, especially during the holiday.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Nov 8, 2014)

We traded a 1 BR Harbour Lake Thanksgiving week via II into a dedicated 2BR/2 bath unit (TOVI) for next summer at Lakeshore Reserve.  Does anyone think there will be any chance of fulfilling a request to be in 2 BR/2.5 bath townhouse?  Does Lakeshore always match the unit type on the II reservation?  We are happy with the trade but would love to have the opportunity to stay in one of the townhouses.

I definitely will make sure that we are not placed in any 2BR lock-off unit because we want to have 3 beds.


----------



## K2Quick (Nov 8, 2014)

NJMOM2 said:


> We traded a 1 BR Harbour Lake Thanksgiving week via II into a dedicated 2BR/2 bath unit (TOVI) for next summer at Lakeshore Reserve.  Does anyone think there will be any chance of fulfilling a request to be in 2 BR/2.5 bath townhouse?  Does Lakeshore always match the unit type on the II reservation?  We are happy with the trade but would love to have the opportunity to stay in one of the townhouses.
> 
> I definitely will make sure that we are not placed in any 2BR lock-off unit because we want to have 3 beds.



From what was told me, Lakeshore always matches the unit type with what is on the confirmation.  It's not a very big resort so it would probably get messy if they started messing around with moving units around.  For what it's worth, we've stayed once in a 2 BR unit and the last time in a townhome unit.  I actually prefer the unit all on one floor for a few reasons: 1) we've got young kids and the stairs are an attractive nuisance (in addition to the usual distractions of being not at home).  2) You have the haul luggage up and down the stairs. 3) I'd rather sit out on a balcony a couple floors up than out on the patio where people are walking by.  That said, it's my favorite place to stay in Orlando and I'm happy to take whatever unit they choose to offer up.


----------



## budnj (Nov 9, 2014)

One thing to keep in mind is that some of the top floor units have uncovered balconies, subject to wet furniture!


----------



## hajjah (Nov 9, 2014)

Yikes!  I'm glad to have checked back for this update.  I do not want an uncovered balcony.  Thanks so much.


----------



## n777lt (Nov 12, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> You can't request lake view, because none of the 2BR deluxe face the lake. Only Messina has pool views, so if you want that, request it. They offer pool view or courtyard view which faces the town homes. Palermo will face either the townhouses or bamboo. Though both Palermo and Messina will give you great views of the parking lot. Some people have also reported road noise in these units.


I think that there is one tier of 2BR deluxe in Palermo that overlooked a bit of the lake toward the Golf Course Club House, but the view is now obscured by the rope climbing thingie (or was last December, last time we were there).  Between townhouses and bamboo at Palermo, I'd take the bamboo. High floor if possible.


----------



## n777lt (Dec 23, 2014)

We're at LR now, in our preferred unit - Palermo, high floor, "bamboo view." This is the second time that a staff member has volunteered that in the new construction (which we're told will begin next year, but I'll believe it when I see it) the 2BR deluxe units will have views of the lake.  (Again, I'll believe it when I see it) 
Although we're told that the property is at 100% occupancy, everyone must be at the theme parks or outlet malls -- it's very quiet and there really don't seem to be many people around.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2014)

n777lt said:


> We're at LR now, in our preferred unit - Palermo, high floor, "bamboo view." This is the second time that a staff member has volunteered that in the new construction (which we're told will begin next year, but I'll believe it when I see it) the 2BR deluxe units will have views of the lake.  (Again, I'll believe it when I see it)
> Although we're told that the property is at 100% occupancy, everyone must be at the theme parks or outlet malls -- it's very quiet and there really don't seem to be many people around.



100% occupancy just means that all units have an occupant. During shoulder season, a lot of units may only have two or three occupants. During peak time a family of four or five (or more) may occupy a unit. So that can explain why it seems quiet even when they are at 100% occupancy.

I have also found that they say 100% occupancy when they are really not as a way to appease you if you didn't get your preferred unit.


----------



## Luckybee (Dec 24, 2014)

hajjah said:


> Yikes!  I'm glad to have checked back for this update.  I do not want an uncovered balcony.  Thanks so much.



Does anyone have any photos of the uncovered vs covered balconies? 

Also what location would you all recommend for requests for a couple looking for privacy, peace and quiet ? We've traded into category tovi which is the dedicated 2 bdrm I think.


----------



## hajjah (Dec 24, 2014)

Let me just say that we had the best vacation ever at Lakeshore Reserve from 11/27-12/4.  I did not think to take a picture of the uncovered balcony, but it was not a problem.  We stayed in the Messina bldg, units 3502/04.  The smaller part of the unit had the uncovered balcony, but the children and guests did not mind.  The balcony in the larger side of the unit was great.  Our unit was on the top floor at the end of the bldg facing the pool and JW Marriott.  We could not have asked for a better view!!!  Even though this was Thanksgiving week, the resort was very quiet.  There were only a few people using the pool daily.  The two children with us were the only children at the Treehouse Club during the entire week.  My only surprise was in not having the unit serviced at all during our stay.  There was no towel change or anything.  Despite this drawback, this was the best vacation ever!!!  It is very easy to see why this resort is number one in Orlando on TUG!!!


----------



## Yolie912 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes, that was a surprise to us as well. They didn't come at all to service the room.. Not one day.. Weird


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yolie912 said:


> Yes, that was a surprise to us as well. They didn't come at all to service the room.. Not one day.. Weird



This is common at all of the continental USA properties. Those in the Caribbean and Hawaii have a once a week tidy service and I believe Asia and Europe are daily service. You are responsible for washing your own towels in the washer and dryer provided in the unit. Some properties offer a towel swap out service, but not many.


----------

